# 10% off Husky Rubber Floor Mats this week @ PFYC-PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Fall is coming - save your mats and some $$ this week at PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

Get 10% off these well-made Husky protective rubber mats by entering promo code *RUBBER* during checkout before Sept. 18, 2012.

Click below to purchase:

----------------

*2004-2006 Pontiac GTO Winter Floor Mats*



----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

